# Attack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Bello has come to hate our Oreck vacuum and Attacks it everytime my wife gets it out(since i don't do the vacuum thing). He will stop when told but if you ever heard him growl when he lunges at this thing you would run!!





































*Some more Attack pics below and some Miscellaneous ones too!........................*


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Some hansome shots


















*4 more Below!!*


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Trying his hardest to find the ball!!!



























Thats all!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Every picture of Bello is a handsome shot! If he's in it then it qualifies as handsome  He is a very gorgeous boy. I love the 8th picture, it really brings out his happy side!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Hallie said:


> Every picture of Bello is a handsome shot! If he's in it then it qualifies as handsome  He is a very gorgeous boy. I love the 8th picture, it really brings out his happy side!


Thats very nice to say Hallie! We appreciate it very much. I am partial of course but i have to say he is better looking now i think than ever!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I love Bello's colors! 
A lot of dogs hate vacuums it seems. Truffles is the same way, she also hates the hair dryer more than anything in the world.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I love Bello's colors!
> A lot of dogs hate vacuums it seems. Truffles is the same way, she also hates the hair dryer more than anything in the world.


Oh ya !! I forgot about the hair dryer, he does hate it also!!!! Thanks


----------



## Boxador (Oct 12, 2009)

I would love to know what kind of breed Bello is. Bello looks like he has some boxer in him. My dog hates the vacuum. I think its funny that he is attacking it. My dog just barks at it but never comes too close.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i really love bello  he really is a handsome guy. 

my guys aren't afraid of the vacuum but they do like to chase it and play with it.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

haha, handsome guy!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Boxador said:


> I would love to know what kind of breed Bello is. Bello looks like he has some boxer in him. My dog hates the vacuum. I think its funny that he is attacking it. My dog just barks at it but never comes too close.


Well we took him as a stray (supposedly) from a guy who owned pit bulls and when i took him to the vet he said without a doubt he is pit bull mixed with ? we aren't sure the rest of him. From gsd to beagle to lab. I doubt boxer but who knows?


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Bello's handsome! He looks kind of hound-y.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> i really love bello  he really is a handsome guy.
> 
> my guys aren't afraid of the vacuum but they do like to chase it and play with it.


Thanks ioreks_mom. He hates the vacuum and the hair dryer. Not sure why but those 2 are atop the list!! As far as the attack mode he does have a trigger that gets him into attack mode. he will stop when told but he definatley has a bit of a nasty streak for certain things!



mintesa said:


> haha, handsome guy!


Thanks much mintesa !



HersheyBear said:


> Bello's handsome! He looks kind of hound-y.


We use to think coonhound mixed with pitty at first. He sometimes looks lab and sometimes beagleish. His body is mostly pitty now adays but sometimes its hard to tell what he is truly mixed with?


----------



## katie_lady (Sep 25, 2009)

lol what a cutie! My dog also hates the vaccuum cleaner, but he cant stand a broom either so getting any sort of floor cleaning in my house is a fiasco...I usually end up throwing Mac outside.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

*Attack!!!!!!!!!!!!*



katie_lady said:


> lol what a cutie! My dog also hates the vaccuum cleaner, but he cant stand a broom either so getting any sort of floor cleaning in my house is a fiasco...I usually end up throwing Mac outside.


Aren't they great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Iris thinks the vaccuum is a invader. She sneaks up on it like she has a stratagy to pounce, till i push it near her and she hauls butt. Ms chicken.

Bello is so shiny! Handsome boy.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a cocker foster that absolutely hated the vacuum. he would bark and growl.. a few hits with the water bottle and he stopped all that noise. I think it has something to do with the pictch that the motor makes... really gets their goat. I don't know that I'd let him attack an oreck tho.. that's a mighty pricy chew toy 

On a side note the first thing when I saw his face all I could think of was Rhodesian ridgeback, now before you say but there's no ridge,. even in a pure bred litter you may only get 3 or 4 with the ridge and the rest won't have it.









This one has more femanine features than your boy.



















or black mouth cur


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

digits mama said:


> Iris thinks the vaccuum is a invader. She sneaks up on it like she has a stratagy to pounce, till i push it near her and she hauls butt. Ms chicken.
> 
> Bello is so shiny! Handsome boy.


Hi there DM. Bello certainly doesn't run away from much. He is a confronter so to speak! Thanks for the handsome compliment!! Take care


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Many have guessed R.R and cur and he does resemble those breeds in pictures but not really when he is next to one of them. My neighbor has R.R. and he really looks nothing like him when standing next to him but in pictures side by side it amazing how they look alike. His ears are and always have been a topic of discussion on how the position of them change his looks. I know he is part pit because the guy i took him from owned a pit and my vet said he has no doubt he is mostly pit but in a thinner version. If you seen him in real life you would have no doubt what he is atleast part of him. I wish i knew his true mix but probably never will. He may be has R.R. in him to which i would love because they are one of my favorite dogs. Pictures definately don't do him justice as opposed to actually seeing him and the way he walks and sits and acts in real life that you won't get from pictures.

Her are some of his many looks that will make you say 'HMMMMM' what is he?

































None of these really look to much like R.R. OR CUR but look more pitty and others look nothing like pitty and alot like gsd, beagle, hound etc. He is truly a dog of many many looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Gosh, he is just gorgeous.. That is my kind of dog!!
I LOL'd so hard at him biting the vaccum. My Noodles (who we always thought was GSD/Shar-Pei, until the vet told us he saw no GSD in him, just pure Pei), would just poop IMMEDIATELY when we turned on the vaccum..needless to say, he had to go out back while we cleaned the house..lmao!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

he is definately a man of many faces  Maybe someday settle your curiosity and do a DNA test


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

PappyMom said:


> Gosh, he is just gorgeous.. That is my kind of dog!!
> I LOL'd so hard at him biting the vaccum. My Noodles (who we always thought was GSD/Shar-Pei, until the vet told us he saw no GSD in him, just pure Pei), would just poop IMMEDIATELY when we turned on the vaccum..needless to say, he had to go out back while we cleaned the house..lmao!


Lol. Wow how did clean? Thanks for the compliment also!!



Dog_Shrink said:


> he is definately a man of many faces  Maybe someday settle your curiosity and do a DNA test


Do you see what i mean about he probably isn't cur or R.R.. Like i said if you were here with him he is very pitty in his manuerisms and certain looks he always has that pics don't capture. when his big ears are down like in those pics he defiantely lookd R.R. but i doubt he is.

As you can see the new pics i posted look nothing like either

As far as the dna test i couldn't wait for that to start a few years ago butr after hearing some of the ridiculous results on here i don't believe they ar accurate anymore. Maybe i will try for fun one day?

Take care


----------

